# Have you ever taken your boy out in public in girl's clothing?



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm not talking about gender-neutral or unisex stuff here, I'm talking about actual girly clothing, like with gathers, ruffles, lace and bows.







:

Not too long ago, my son had ridiculously messy pants while we were at my mother's house, and had already been changed into his "extra" outfit. The only thing we could find to put on him was an outfit that had belonged to my niece-- a red jumpsuit with gathers at the waist over a white turtleneck with lace and a bow at the collar and puffy gathers at the shoulder & cuff.







: He also had a clip in his hair, to keep his bangs out of his eyes (he wears one all the time, though). He's got a very masculine face for a boy, but big eyes, long lashes, dimples and long-ish hair, which all lead people to ask if he's a girl even when he's wearing very "boy" clothing.

I had to take him to the grocery store dressed like this. I didn't mind, really, any more than when he had explosive diarhea and I had to take him to see the doctor in girl's clothing. (The nurse said "Oh, I understand, I would never say anything about his clothing. You have to do what you have to do!") I actually enjoyed truly flaunting gender stereotypes. I don't buy him pink or dresses or anything like that, but I got a real kick out of it. So am I strange, or have you done it too?







:

_Edited to add: Diapers and underwear don't count! I'm talking about clothing you can see.







_


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Do pink shorts count? 'Cuz ds (3) wore those to kindy yesterday. He likes pink, & because he wants to grow his hair out, we sometimes put a clippie in the front to keep it out of his eyes. But I've never seen anyone mistake him for a girl, not that I think he would care anyway......


----------



## ja mama (Sep 6, 2003)

I only have boys> I only have boys clothes that will fit them in the house. Ds1 has worn some pants with lace when he got his dirty at a girl friends house. But he just wore them home.
My dh would disown me if I let them wear a dress. I gave away all my girly dress-up clothes just so the boys won't hear the comments I know dh would make. I have to admit, though. I'm not comfortable choosing girl clothes for my boys, and would have a hard time if that's what they wanted to choose.


----------



## shanetedissac (Apr 26, 2002)

I personally do not have girls but friends of mine do. The other day I saw one of my sons school playmates wearing pick pants. He's 6. The mom did mention that the dad would have nothing of in in a joking manner.


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

What you did was perfectly fine. You had a situation and you dealt with it the best you could.

To intentionally cross-dress your children, though, just to flaunt gender stereotypes, would be wrong in my opinion. If a parent wants to make a statement s/he should cross-dress him/herself. Leave the poor child out of it.


----------



## fishy (Dec 8, 2001)

we do have access to a lot of girly clothing bc my sister has 2 girls and always lets me go thru the clothes when her kids grow out of them. there are always a lot of nuetral stuff, jeans and tshirts, whatever. but i have always let my son choose what he wanted to wear and if there was soemthing 'girly' (in style, color, pattern, whatever) in the bag that he wanted, he got it.

i figure, colors are all made by nature and who is to say what color is for who. IMO, people can wear whatever they want as long as they feel confortable in it.

the last time we went thru the cousins clothes, he picked out a pair of jeans overalls that had flowers embroidered all over them. and he has worn dresses (his favorite all last summer was a purple one with flowers all over it) and i have made him skirts and sarongs. he also has a few shirts that are flowery . and i get comments everytime he wears the 'girly' stuff, but i dont care. at this point, either does he. like i said, its always his choice.

oh, and his favorite belt! (he is a belt freak, lol). he found this pink, sparkely belt somewhere once and it is always the one he has to wear. every time without fail he picks the pink belt. its really a cute belt, but people give us the oddest looks. like, once they see the belt, they just arent sure if he is a girl or a boy.

i say...break the stereo-typing!


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Oh, I forgot about the flower pants, Dark blue Osh-Kosh ones with hydrangeas printed all over. DS loves those. A few other things too, probably...... It must be weird to have other people worry about what you dress your child like in public. I guess nobody's ever looked twice at DS in his girly pants.....but he doesn't choose to wear dresses, so maybe that might get a look or two. Can't imagine anyone cross-dressing their kid- doesn't that bring gender issues into it? Jeez, DS doesn't even know the meaning of the word gender yet, so how could he cross-dress???


----------



## Mama2Lennon (Jan 8, 2003)

four year ds loves to wear flowered or purple or bell bottomed pants, which most would say are "girls" clothes, they seem to be the only pants that fit when we go second hand shopping. has a "witch" dress for play and a seventies style sweater dress that he wears frequently, great for this cold weather.
dresses were great when ds was 2 and toiletting in the summertime, so much less fuss when you can just lift it up to go pee! ds also has long blonde dreaded hair so ... people just assume s/he should be wearing a dress ...
what's the big deal anyway?







:
in other non-western countries men wear "skirts" or saris all the time, they are more comfortable and practical. let's stop sexism towards boys and let them wear whatever they'd like and not confine them to only certain clothes ...
in case anyone wonders .. ds is very boyish, likes to wrestle and usually goes out as spiderman or batman


----------



## Cloverlove (Jan 2, 2003)

Totally.

I have always dressed ds very gender-neutral. When he started getting old enough to show clothing preferences, he never wanted things with sports and/or vehicles. He was a firefighter fairy for his 3rd Halloween and when he was 4 he did go through a phase of experimenting with glamour (nail painting, hair clips, frilly shirts). It was a short-lived phase as he did experience some peer pressure with our playgroup friends.

He still has a couple of twirly skirts that he wears to shows and places like the Oregon Country Fair.

Oh, check out this photo from Hanna Andersson. It is definitely a boy in a dress! How cool is that?

Now that ds is 6 he does dress completely like a "boy". But he extremely sensitive and has the soul of an artist. I feel that nurturing all parts of him really has helped to shape an amazing little kid!

I wonder why this is a big deal and I feel sad for boys that are denied the freedom to experiment or even be who they are.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

I have been told by a reliable source that free-b#lling it underneath a sarong is a very liberating experience. Great for curing chafe, too. :LOL


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

My son isn't old enough to make the choice yet, which is why he wears boy clothing most of the time. I really don't have a problem with it if he wants to have "spinny skirts" when he gets older; doesn't every kid?

I wonder if anyone deliberately dresses a child in opposite gender clothing to flaunt the sterotypes? I can't bring myself to do it. I mean, if we have problems again for some reason, I won't flinch at having to take him out in girl clothing, but I can't see myself just waking up in the morning and putting a dress on him for storytime at the library, kwim? Of course, it's an entirely different story when he gets old enough to ask. One of my best friends in elementary school absolutely loved pink, and still managed to be the most masculine boy in the class. I still remember things boiling down to "Boys can't wear pink nail polish? How about I beat you up and then you tell me that again?" Not the most positive message, but it certainly says something for his self-esteem. :LOL


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Yeah, you're right, I never did deliberately put DS in girly clothes for a trip to the library or wherever. Now he's 3 & he can choose for himself. I pretty much say okay to whatever; I've always been a bit of a fashion-tragic anyway, so who am I to say what looks good!!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

i've always been a bit of a tomboy for lack of a better word and have no fondness for pink so i've dressed my girls in all manner of things boyish. eldest dd is 3 now (thurs







), though, and definitely has a mind of her own when it comes to things she will or won't wear. she has gone thru girlier phases and i am at peace with pink now. too much lace and ruffles still gets me a little bit, but it's what ever she wants. i still love her in overalls and a stripey shirt, but it's not nearly the "issue" for girls as it is for boys. don't have one of those, so can't comment on that, but if i did i'd let him wear whatever he wanted, too.


----------



## Shann (Dec 19, 2003)

I have taken both of my boys (ages 5 and 7) out in girls' clothing on several occasions, and I see nothing at all wrong with that. Both my boys have long hair and pierced ears (most recently double-pierced ears), and hair clips, so they have been breaking the typical "boy/girl" stereotypes since early on. Now that they are both old enough to have a say in what they want to wear, I take them shopping in BOTH the boys' and the girls' sections of the stores and let them pick out whatever they want. They both LOVE extra long and wide bell bottoms with flowers, which *most* people would consider girls' pants. They also like flowered shirts and girls' tennis shoes. But they also choose so-called "traditional" boys' clothing too. So to me it doesn't matter what they wear as long as they are happy. (Frankly, I like it when they choose "girly" clothing, because I LOVE breaking gender stereotypes with them. But,no, I don't *force* the choice on them...I am just glad they choose to dress that way themselves). By the way, both are very much "boyish" and like to play rough and wrestle (not that that matters).


----------



## Annabel (Jul 15, 2003)

I have dressed my son in girls clothes on occasion (hand me downs) because that is all he had left to wear. Most of his clothes are very boy like because he loves cars and trucks and dinosaurs. If I ever have a girl she will be wearing boys clothes because that is what I have!
He has, however, frequently gone out in public wearing jewellery and toenail polish. He loves wearing my jewellery.


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

I dress ds pretty gender neutral and he is always mistaken for a girl. His hair isn't even "that" long...I mean it is longer than the typical jock cut (that I hate, hate, hate btw), but it is trimmed and I keep the bangs short enough to be out of his eyes (he will not wear any manner of things on his head...hats or clips). I did actually buy him some girl fleece pants from Old Navy on clearance, since there were no boy versions left and I needed some for diaper covers...but he hasn't worn them out of the house yet (but that is mostly because they don't fit very well...evidently girl size 3T is considerably smaller than boy size 3T). I wouldn't have any objection to him wearing girl clothes, but all of the hand-me-downs I get are boy clothes, so it has never been an issue.

I can tell you that if I have a girl, she will probably wear more gender neutral/boyish clothes simply because I hate scratchy lacy things. If I can find comfortable, non fru fru stuff in girls clothes, that is fine, but I refuse to buy uncomfortable clothes. (well, at least until they have an opinion...I will get what they want within reason).


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

I very firmly believe that clothing should be practical - and as such my daughter doesn't own any lace or anything with frills, puffs, or ruffles. This makes it hard for my DS to get in such clothing ;-).

He has worn pink things with little ruffly wrists and butterfly appliques a couple of times, though, when he has gotten something wet or dirty at my parents' house (they have a lot of spare clothes for DD, since she sleeps over a lot). But really only a couple of times, like once or twice. I'm not much for stereotypes, it is more that DDs clothes don't fit worth a darn (she is tall and thin, he is stocky). She, on the other hand, wears boy clothing ALL THE TIME, but is such a sweet-little-girly type of child (with a very feminine face and stature) I could shave her head, dress her in suspenders and a baseball cap, and everyone would STILL know she's a girl.


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

There's a boy in our neighborhood who wears a fairy princess nightie outside to play. He's nine. He also wears a necklace, very girly. The other kids just go, "Oh, there's _____, out in his dress again." Nobody seems to care that much.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

I voted "never" only bc I never have had the "opportunity"








I have no girls clothes, but if the occasion should arise, I'm sure it wouldn't matter to me what ds is wearing.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

My nine year old wears necklaces/beads that he makes himself. He never showed interest in them as preschooler (3-6) range but my girls love beading. He enjoys making them and showing them off.

He has worn a terra (girly crown) out for days, weeks, or was it months that we had that #@$# thing. He was almost four. I did not mind that he was wearing it but he was in love with the thing and we had to take it everywere. We had a new baby at the time and she was giving us some medical "worries."

He has a sweatshirt that has a Fairy on it. It is a girl's sweatshirt but he likes fantasy dragons and the such. He found it in the girls section.

He just does not care. He did care about his fingernails being painted, I think he was questioned but he still lets me do his toes.

Honestly my dh and I have discussed if he is gay or not. He can be "all boy" but there are times that we wonder if one day he will come home and say "I am gay or bi". I am bi-sexual and we have been thinking about how to bring up this part of sexuality.

He went to kindergarten and one month of first grade. We have seriously wondered about sending him to school because he can be so darn different. He is essenctric but happy with himself.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I voted "Never," because I *do* have a line I don't cross. I mean, I'm not going to put my daughter in a t-shirt emblazoned with trucks, or my son in something with bows and ruffles on it. I'm just not. However, I think my definition of "unisex" is probably different from other people's. My son's favorite shirt (that I finally had to get rid of because he wore it so much that it fell apart) was a knitted short-sleeve top with a V-neck, from the '70's I would guess, in stripes of bright red, yellow, and white. It was very Beau-Brummelesque. It wasn't at all traditionally masculine, but neither traditionally feminine. But it was certainly flamboyant, which boys in our culture are not supposed to be. We have a lot of items of clothing that I think aren't really specific to one or the other gender, but isn't what most people think of as "unisex", that I dress both the boys and my girl in. Like fuzzy socks. Or a pink piece of clothing in a non-feminized style.


----------



## lemon (Dec 8, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Cloverlove_
*
Oh, check out this photo from Hanna Andersson. It is definitely a boy in a dress! How cool is that?
*
I don't think that's a boy. As a former short-haired girl myself, I remember how annoying and confusing it can be to be mis-identified.

Of course, usually when I was misidentified I was wearing button-down shirts and long pants, my usual uniform at that age. But always from the girl's department!


----------



## jennifera (Feb 23, 2005)

My 6 year old Boy/Girl Twins get

mistaken for identical twin sisters almost all the time, It does not matter if my son is dressed in boys clothes, As i said in my original post, My sons hair is the same length and color, And their voices are very simular, If i am doing something and not looking at them and one of them says something to me, I actually have to turn around to see which one was talking to me.

It was chilly out this past Sunday, The kids were bored because they were stuck in the house, So they decided to play dressup, (Some of the clothes that i have for both my son and daughter are doubles, Because when we go out and they get dirty, I can change their clothes and no one else knows that i changed their clothes) They both came out of my daughters room dressed identically, they were in a pink sweater and pink pants, They both had on a pair of white tights and black mary janes, My daughter put my sons hair in pigtails held in place with pink ribbons with 2 barrettes with pink bows in his hair, He looked so cute, My daughters hair was done the same way, When i saw them, I have to admit that they did look like identical twin sisters.

I forgot that we had to go to my neices 6 year old sons birthday party at a local duckpin (small balls) bowling alley, When i saw the time, I told my son to go get changed into his own clothes,(we really did not know any of the other kids that were going to be there) What he said next surprised me, He said that since he looked just like his sister, He wanted to switch places with his sister, he would go as her and she would go as her brother, My daughter did not mind that, So my daughter got changed into her brothers clothes and before we left, I reminded them that since they were going as each other, They would have to answer to each others names, They said ok.

When we got there, I took their coats (Like alot of girls these days, My daughter has a pink winter jacket, Which means my son was wearing his sisters winter jacket) from them and hung them up and they both started playing with the other kids including bowling, We were there for a little over 2 hours and to my knowledge no one including my neice and sister knew that my son and daughter were wearing each others clothes.

When it was time for the kids to go to bed, I started putting one of my daughters nitegowns on who i thought was my daughter, But come to find out it was my son, I even forgot that it was my son wearing his sisters clothes since he looks exactly like his sister.


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

Just this evening I took my so to Urgent Care wearing his sister's sparkly red party shoes. That's what he wanted to wear. If that makes him happy, more power to him!

My son was raised in an orphanage for the first 2 years of his life, and although they didn't put boys in dresses, they didn't care if boys wore flowers and lace. My son loves pink ruffley clothes. Good for him!

Namaste!


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I only have a dd so I've never put a boy in girl's clothing except my nephew one night in dd's pj's because he unexpectedly spent the night.
We have put dd in boy's clothing. We got some boy hand me downs when she was an infant/toddler. They had tigers, trains, cars on them- big deal.
We have gone shopping in the boy's section of clothing stores many times.
We got some super cute overalls with bugs on them. We bought dd Spiderman skates because Spiderman is cooler than Barbie. The boys section has red, black, navy and other nice colors that look good on dd and go with anything. Dd wears girly clothes too. Now that she is 5 it is more her choice.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow, this is an old thread! :LOL

I have a daughter now who frequently goes out in boy's clothing. Even when she's wearing pink, though, people think she's a boy a lot.

My son recently asked for a pair of pink shoes. My sister talked him into red instead.







He wasn't that hard to convince, but he told me that he'd still rather have pink because, "I like it. It's pretty." :LOL What a love







.


----------



## Bufomander (Feb 6, 2005)

:


----------



## RadiantMama (Sep 9, 2004)

I know it's not as controversial, but when she is called a boy, we just call her Brian and keep up the charade (if it is a stranger)...just so she gets treated more ways than the typical "girl" treatment from people...I wonder how long we can do it!!! :LOL


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

I voted the 3rd option "never" only because ds has never asked. If he wanted to I'd let him. Although, since he's the oldest and I'm not much of a girly-girl, his drag wardrobe is really lacking. I suppose we could throw something together with the pink silks and play jewelry.


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

How would I dress DS in girl clothes? I don't have any! I don't think I'd dress him in girl clothes intentionally but if when he's older if he wanted to wear something I'd let him and I wouldn't worry about it if he had to borrow a friend's clothes and they were ruffly.

I had a little boy in my class once who liked to wear girls dress up clothes and it was a big issue because his mom wanted to discourage him. We ended up compromising but I always felt bad for the kid. His little sister was allowed to do whatever she wanted while he was held to a very high standard I didn't blame him for thinking it might be better to be a girl.

As far as DS goes I'm just happy if I can dress him in clothes that aren't hyper-masculinized, he's a baby for goodness sake, I want him to look like a baby. We don't play sports, race cars, tinker with tools or drive trucks, so why would I want to put him in clothes decorated with that stuff?

Aviva


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fourlittlebirds*
I mean, I'm not going to put my daughter in a t-shirt emblazoned with trucks

Yeah, b/c I have never met a girl who likes to play with trucks..or cars. I have never met a woman who drives a truck, either. Nope. Never.

Not that I like clothes with trucks on them, even. But it's so silly to think that trucks and cars and dinos belong to boys while flowers, gardens and ladybugs belong to girls.


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

No, I have never and would never dress ds in girl's clothing. I do not care to try to shock people and push gender boundries on purpose (I don't understand that idea).

When he was an infant, we dressed him in traditional boy styles, and he now makes his own choices in what to buy and wear. These items are always masculine. Which is not to say that he doesn't like one pair of dark purple sweats! But, he will only wear these at home.

He's 6 1/2 years old now, and when I asked him about this thread, he was amazed that there are little boys out there that wear skirts and ruffles (when they are not part of their natural culture, ie kilt or sarong). He wasn't bothered by this, but said it wasn't something he'd want to do.

I paint my toenails, but when asked if he wanted his painted, the answer was a very firm "NO"! Same goes with cosmetics. Well, except toner and face cream, he loves those!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunter*
Yeah, b/c I have never met a girl who likes to play with trucks..or cars. I have never met a woman who drives a truck, either. Nope. Never.

Um, are you being sarcastic here?


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

Quote:

Um, are you being sarcastic here?








I'm pretty sure it was sarcastic.

I didn't vote, because I don't have a son. But if I did, and he wanted to wear girl's clothing out of the house, I'd have no problem with it.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
Um, are you being sarcastic here?









Yes, very. :LOL


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

well when i have a son i will have no problems with what he wants to wear even if it is nailpolish and eyeshadow. whether he is 2, 5, 9 or 12. if he can carry it off and chooses to be that way then i can do it too.

my dd is a tomboy who always chooses boys clothes when we go shopping. she considers a dress as dressup clothes. if it has gathers then it becomes a ballerina dress. she prefers shorts. since most of her clothes are handme downs we get a mix of both. plus i have a hard time finding bright colours for girls and so automatically shop in the boys section.

my fav. story though is that my dd was a bob the builder fan but not any longer. she had a couple of bob outfits which we gave her friend when he started that interest.

the other day she was in her fav. shirt with a mean looking crocodile and definitely boy pants. her 5 and 6 year old boyfriends were so upset about why she was wearing boys clothes. my dd yelled at them BECAUSE I WANT TO!!! at almost 3 i dont think she has a sense of what is boys or what is girls clothes. she wears mostly boys uw.


----------



## fiikske (Jun 29, 2004)

I have 2 girls now, and no boy yet, but I'm sure that if the third (or fourth or fifth... ;-)) is a boy, he'll be wearing some of the clothes of his elder sisters... definitiely as a baby ;-) Once he's starting to refuse and want his own selection of clothes, no problem...

Fiikske


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

I voted, Yep, no biggie deal.









I can't believe I didn't respond to this threat initially. This is our life...

DS just completed a two week stint as Pippi Longstocking (dress, stocking, braids, the works!) so indeed, he has on many occasion been seen about town in girl duds. He's currently growing his hair so he can have real pig tails rather than the ones I made for him with an old head band and pipe cleaners. DS is a HUGE HUGE HUGE role player. Its been full speed ahead with few slow downs since he was about 2 1/2. We rarely leave the house NOT dressed as someone, something, an animal, dinosaur, etc. I'd have to say that his most passionate role plays are that of dressing like girls; characters, people he knows, or otherwise. Last week we read a book about a fairy and right away he said, "I want to be a fairy." So there he was riding his trike through the house decked out in a tiara, colorful scarf I fashioned into a dress, and a magic wand made from one of his drum sticks and a sparkly pipe cleaner. It's like this all day long. All. Day. Long. On Wednesday we did the shopping. When the grocery clerk asked him who he was this week I was shocked when DS gave her his actual name. Happens about once a month, maybe. Then again, last week he "got a crush on" a friend of mine's daughter. I can usually tell right off if he's going to become smitten with a girl. He's 4 1/2 and already has a "type."







At any rate, we arrived home from this outting and sure enough, he went diving into dresser for jeans, and a red shirt to be just like "Robin." And then of course, asked me to pull his hair into a pony tail to complete Robin's look.

MarsupialMom - you described my DS as well, "eccentric but happy with himself." _Indeed!_

And I wouldn't dream of squelching one single eccentric piece of him.


----------



## Cathy Anne (May 28, 2005)

My six-year-old was very dissapointed when one of his little playmates declared that her birthday party would be for girls only. He complained to her mother and, for a joke, she said he could come but he'd have to wear a dress and a ribbon in his hair.

My son took this quite seriously and for the following week begged me to get him a dress. Eventually, for a quiet life, I gave in and borrowed a party dress, underwear, tights and shoes from his cousin. My son trotted off happily to the party, the little girls made a huge fuss over him and he had the time of his life.

Mind you, he has come home in a dress a few times since and I'm wondering what will happen if his father sees him...

Cathy


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cathy Anne*
My six-year-old was very dissapointed when one of his little playmates declared that her birthday party would be for girls only. He complained to her mother and, for a joke, she said he could come but he'd have to wear a dress and a ribbon in his hair.

It made me feel so sad to read that. And then I realized that I can't remember one single birthday party I had as a girl where there was a boy in attendance.







:

My son's long time pal is a girl, and she has always invited both girls and boys to her parties. This year it was a pink and purple party and DS was delighted... and more than a little frustrated at the lack of pink and purple in his wardrobe--we had a major frustration that morning! We figured something out though and all went well.

The thing is, at this point at least, it just hasn't occured to DS that acting or dressing like a girl isn't compeletly normal as it is for him to be a boy. When two neighbor boys came over last weekend (11 and 6), DS was dressed as Pippi and at first they both looked at him like he was a little nutz to which DS replied, "Don't you know Pippi? Don't you like her?" And then he proceeded to start jumping and flipping about... just like Pippi. The little boys just shrugged and played along.

He has spent sometime with other little kids (boys and girls both) who are quite concerned about the differences and who is allowed to do/wear what... that's girly, that's for boys, etc., but DS just doesn't seem to be concerned about this. More power to him.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cathy Anne*
My son took this quite seriously and for the following week begged me to get him a dress. Eventually, for a quiet life, I gave in and borrowed a party dress, underwear, tights and shoes from his cousin. My son trotted off happily to the party, the little girls made a huge fuss over him and he had the time of his life.

I love the visual of this and yes, I do imagine that the girls LOVED having him there! Good for you, and your son!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cathy Anne*
Mind you, he has come home in a dress a few times since and I'm wondering what will happen if his father sees him...

Oh no, would he really be upset? He might surprise ya! Bless his heart, My DH has been wonderful about this, and has taken it in the spirit in which it is presented. This morning DS woke up and decided he wanted to be Pippi and DH said to me quiety, "Good. Pippi is so much easier on me than the T-Rex clawing at me all the time."







I think DS is a lot like DH was as a kid... DH's favorite toy as a kid was his holster and pistols (he even wore them to church!







), and then, he also took Ballet for a time.







As an adult, he's _pro_ gun-control, and while he isn't a huge fan of ballet, he does have an appreciate for it. What he is for lack of a better cliche, is in touch with his feminine side. Something that I have always appreciated about him. He's an artist, a writer, and loves to garden. He also likes watching and playing sports, and plays rock guitar. Well balanced you might say! At any rate, DS has a pretty good role model there!

The best,
Em


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Can't say I have. I don't have any girls so I don't have girls clothing around my house.


----------



## jennifera (Feb 23, 2005)

Sorry about this being so long.

I have twin 6 year old boy/girl twins, And my daughter was invited to one of friends birthday party that for girls only, and the party was being held at Chucky Cheese (As I have said in my other posts) my son has actually switched places with his sister when we went to a birthday party at a local duckpin (small balls) bowling alley for my nieces son and no one even knew they were wearing each others clothes, I also have a 3 year old son that likes to wear girls clothes, he has also worn girls clothes in public. Both of my sons could be totally dressed in boys clothes and they will be mistaken for girls, Alot of people say that i have 3 pretty daughters and sometimes I will correct them and sometimes I wont.

My daughter was invited to a friends birthday party not too long ago and it was a all girls party, Well my 6 year old son complained to my friends mother also and She said that he could go as long as he was dressed as a girl, (My daughters friends parents have seen my son in girls clothes before and know that he looks just like a girl while wearing them), They also have seen my 3 year old son dressed in girls clothes, They also have a 3 year old daughter.
My daughters friends father of all people said that if my 3 year old wanted to go to the party also he was more then welcome, The father said that he could go either dressed as a boy or a girl. I talked to my 3 year old and he said he wanted to go dressed as a girl just like his brother.

I took all 3 kids (I had my sons dressed in their own clothes) to the store and we were looking at dresses for my daughter when a store clerk came up and asked if she could help, I said that I was looking for a dress for my daughter for a birthday party she was going to, She said that i had 3 very pretty daughters and i said thank you but 2 of them are my sons, She asked which ones and i said to pick out a dress and give it to who she thought was my daughter so she could try it on, I said but if you give it to one of my sons, He is going to try the dress on and i wont let her know until after the dress was tried on, She said ok and she looked at all 3 kids and she picked out a very pretty pink dress that came down between the knees and the ankles and she handed the dress to my 6 year old son, He took the dress and we went into the dressing room to have him put it on, after we went back out to show the store clerk, She said that you look like a very pretty young lady with that dress on, I gave a little nod to let my son know that he could say something to the clerk, and he did, I thought that she would start laughing but she did not, She then asked me if she could try to pick out my daughter again since she had a 50/50 chance, I took my 3 year old son and daughter aside and asked if they were willing to try it again, and i said to my son that the clerk might think that he was my daughter and have him wear a dress, He said he was willing to take that chance, So we went back over to the clerk and she looked at both my daughter and 3 year old son for about 5 minutes, She then went to the little girls dept. and picked out a exact copy of the dress that my 6 year old son was wearing, We did not say anything yet, We went into the dressing room again and i put the dress on my son, when we came out, The clerk said that he looked like a very beautiful princess, Then my son said that he was a boy, I thought that the clerk was going to faint. The clerk could not beleive that my sons could look just like girls in the dresses, I told her that my daughter needed a dress just like her brothers were wearing, after my daughter had her dress, which she put on to make sure that it fit her, All 3 kids took off the dresses and put their own clothes back on and we then went over to the shoe dept. and all 3 kids tried on shoes (black mary janes) and i bought the shoes and dresses and the clerk asked how well we knew my daughters friend and her parents, I said not that well because it was a new friend and the party was going to be held at chucky cheese, The clerk then suggested that all 3 of the kids go dressed as girls and no one would be the wiser.


----------

